# Advert for cat in blackpool with kittens!



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

Just seen such a sad advert and wanted to let everyone know in the hope someone can help.

Basically mummy cat is 2 yrs old originally believed to be a boy.

She had kittens on 11th August and now unfortunately the owner is not able to keep the cat or kittens so so sad. 

Can anyone help

please pm for link and contact details

Thanks

Emma x


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

If i lived closer to Blackpool we would we are on opposite sides of the country as I am in Scarborough unless someone could meet us halfway. I would however have to find suitable homes for the family but i am more than willing but its just the travelling.


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

let me know if you need me to pm contact details x


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

i think it would probably be kinder for the cat if someone closer took them. 

If no one comes forward then maybe we could hatch a plan of action.


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

i agree, more than happy to help


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Regardless of if the cat was a boy or not, he/she should still have been neutered. 
Just another irresponsible cat owner


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds like the story of my pixie, her original owner thought she was a boy even though she had had three litters of kittens in a year. illerate ignorance is bliss


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

just hope that if the current owner does rehome mum and kittens they go to a kind knowledgable home and not to someone hopeing to make some money from the kittens


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

ESAB PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help this lady find a rescue to help. Try every one on this list here Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Manchester & Lancashire

You know better than anyone what a bad idea it can be to rehome privately


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for the link, will forward that through to the lady 

ps pm'd you for a cat pouch


----------

